# Does anyone care about Huffy BMX?



## Trademark (Nov 2, 2009)

I came across a late 80's modely Huffy Y series with the white discs over the wheels...I'll post pictures later...but I can't find anywhere on line where anyone even cares about Huffy BMX... Are they really that bad?


----------



## partsguy (Nov 2, 2009)

Huffy's weren't bad. They were good. But, depending where you go with it, people will act like snobbish (insert name here). I own a Huffy Racing 35 with Skyway Tuff Wheel II mags. I'll give you more info. tomorrow, but I must go. Good luck!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 6, 2009)

*............*



trademark said:


> i came across a late 80's modely huffy y series with the white discs over the wheels...i'll post pictures later...but i can't find anywhere on line where anyone even cares about huffy bmx... Are they really that bad?



.......


....no.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 8, 2009)

I forgot about this, sorry! Huffy made good bikes until their demise. The BMX and Mountain ones don't hold their value very well from what I've seen. The ones that do are few and far between. Unless they have some wild feature, are NOS, or were something special. They're mainly for fun. But they will last a long time. Huffy also made some of the Free Spirits for Sears in the 80s and 90s. It was also around this time that a large "HUFFY" was put in the middle of the serial number.

For more info, try here:

BMXmuseum.com

They have all kinds of Huffy's on display.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 12, 2009)

I have this huffy i've been trying to get info. On, but nothing so far


----------



## cypher1 (Feb 14, 2010)

What kid of huffy is that, cant view pics.


----------



## cypher1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Trademark said:


> I came across a late 80's modely Huffy Y series with the white discs over the wheels...I'll post pictures later...but I can't find anywhere on line where anyone even cares about Huffy BMX... Are they really that bad?




Is it the Huffy Sigma?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 14, 2010)

STRAIGHT UP said:


> I have this huffy i've been trying to get info. On, but nothing so far




What is the serial number? It should be on the bottom of the crank case-if not there, check the rear dropouts.


----------

